# Coronary Sinus Venography



## ebbie30 (Mar 24, 2009)

We recently employed an EP physician who has starting performing coronary sinus venography with 3D rotational imaging. I am having a hard time finding the appropiate CPT codes to use to bill this. Since he is not doing this during a procedure, it does not fall under the global guidelines and he is telling us we should be able to bill for this service seperately. Does anyone know what codes would be appropriate to use?


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mmmm, I never heard of imaging the coronary sinus unless it was during a procedure. In most cases, an EP would image it most commonly during an ICD or pacemaker implantation or ablation. In these cases it is considered "road mapping" and you cannot bill separately for it. In any case, to bill for imaging of the coronary sinus you need 2 codes.  The first code is for catheter placement which depends on the approach, through the femoral, brachial, subclavian etc.  The 2nd code is 75820-26. This is the only code that best describes the imaging of the coronary sinus. 

I hope this has helped you.

Dee, CPC, CCC


----------

